# Concours pour gagner un iPod



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Décembre 2002)

le site www.mp3.com vient de mettre en jeu des iPod à gagner en répondant à une question : Combien de chansons peut-on stocker sur un iPod 20 Go ?

Tous à vos mails et bonne chance !

http://fr.stations.mp3s.com/stations/356/ipod_competition_fr.html


----------



## barbarella (29 Décembre 2002)

3. Le concours iPod se déroulera du 18 Novembre 2002 au 1er Décembre 2002. La date limite dinscription est le 1er décembre 2002 (minuit). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











En plus j'avais la bonne réponse


----------



## Sir (29 Décembre 2002)

Pas trop decue ?


----------



## barbarella (29 Décembre 2002)

Déçue est un bien faible mot


----------



## Sir (29 Décembre 2002)

T'es venere comme on dit dans le 9.3


----------



## barbarella (29 Décembre 2002)

Le monde s'arrête pas au 9.3


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Décembre 2002)




----------



## Sir (29 Décembre 2002)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Le monde s'arrête pas au 9.3
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oui mais beaucoup de choses viennent de là


----------



## barbarella (29 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr />* 


Oui mais beaucoup de choses viennent de là  *<hr /></blockquote>

Eh bien quelles y restent


----------



## Sir (29 Décembre 2002)

Non !


----------



## barbarella (29 Décembre 2002)

T'as ton visa ?


----------



## Sir (29 Décembre 2002)

Attends je le cherches


----------



## Sir (29 Décembre 2002)

Le v'la


----------



## bonpat (18 Juin 2003)

overmac a dit:
			
		

> * le site www.mp3.com vient de mettre en jeu des iPod à gagner en répondant à une question : Combien de chansons peut-on stocker sur un iPod 20 Go ?
> 
> Tous à vos mails et bonne chance !
> 
> http://fr.stations.mp3s.com/stations/356/ipod_competition_fr.html *


C'est peut-être l'occasion rêvée...!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> *
> C'est peut-être l'occasion rêvée...!   *



Oui, et c'est par ici pour gagner le dernier iPod

Bonne chance et bon week-end tous ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@plus


----------



## bonpat (21 Juin 2003)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oui, et c'est par ici pour gagner le dernier iPod
> 
> ...


merci Oupsy !! j'ai joué


----------



## melaure (21 Juin 2003)

Merci. Plus qu'a attendre le 9 juillet ...


----------

